# Question : Partition Swap type "Linux filesystem"

## WhitakerF

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà je posais une question après avoir installé gentoo sur ma vm.

J'ai mon sda3 qui est censé être la partition de swap comme indiqué dans mon fstab.

Néanmoins lorsque je fais un "fdisk -l" il m'affiche que le type de cette partition est "Linux filesystem" (comme vous pouvez le voir sur ce screen).

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/940569Capturede769cran20150515a768092640.png

Je me demandais donc si c'était normal (sachant que j'ai utilisé parted pour créer mes partitions et non fdisk).

Encore une fois merci d'avance !

----------

## fb99

je crois qu'il met ça par défaut, swap est aussi une partition Linux, d'échange ou de mémoire virtuelle. Si tu veux vraiment le préciser modifie le en faisant ton fdisk /dev/sda3 et ensuite tu change le type ( option " t ")  82 = swap  83 = linux

```
 0  Empty           24  NEC DOS         81  Minix / old Lin bf  Solaris        

 1  FAT12           27  Hidden NTFS Win 82  Linux swap / So c1  DRDOS/sec (FAT-

 2  XENIX root      39  Plan 9          83  Linux           c4  DRDOS/sec (FAT-

 3  XENIX usr       3c  PartitionMagic  84  OS/2 hidden C:  c6  DRDOS/sec (FAT-

 4  FAT16 <32M      40  Venix 80286     85  Linux extended  c7  Syrinx         

 5  Extended        41  PPC PReP Boot   86  NTFS volume set da  Non-FS data    

 6  FAT16           42  SFS             87  NTFS volume set db  CP/M / CTOS / .

 7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT 4d  QNX4.x          88  Linux plaintext de  Dell Utility   

 8  AIX             4e  QNX4.x 2nd part 8e  Linux LVM       df  BootIt         

 9  AIX bootable    4f  QNX4.x 3rd part 93  Amoeba          e1  DOS access     

 a  OS/2 Boot Manag 50  OnTrack DM      94  Amoeba BBT      e3  DOS R/O        

 b  W95 FAT32       51  OnTrack DM6 Aux 9f  BSD/OS          e4  SpeedStor      

 c  W95 FAT32 (LBA) 52  CP/M            a0  IBM Thinkpad hi eb  BeOS fs        

 e  W95 FAT16 (LBA) 53  OnTrack DM6 Aux a5  FreeBSD         ee  GPT            

 f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) 54  OnTrackDM6      a6  OpenBSD         ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/

10  OPUS            55  EZ-Drive        a7  NeXTSTEP        f0  Linux/PA-RISC b

11  Hidden FAT12    56  Golden Bow      a8  Darwin UFS      f1  SpeedStor      

12  Compaq diagnost 5c  Priam Edisk     a9  NetBSD          f4  SpeedStor      

14  Hidden FAT16 <3 61  SpeedStor       ab  Darwin boot     f2  DOS secondary  

16  Hidden FAT16    63  GNU HURD or Sys af  HFS / HFS+      fb  VMware VMFS    

17  Hidden HPFS/NTF 64  Novell Netware  b7  BSDI fs         fc  VMware VMKCORE 

18  AST SmartSleep  65  Novell Netware  b8  BSDI swap       fd  Linux raid auto

1b  Hidden W95 FAT3 70  DiskSecure Mult bb  Boot Wizard hid fe  LANstep        

1c  Hidden W95 FAT3 75  PC/IX           be  Solaris boot    ff  BBT            

1e  Hidden W95 FAT1 80  Old Minix    
```

Après ça c'est juste ta table d'allocation.

----------

## SwordArMor

Je ne sais pas si cela a une réelle influence. Avec un free -m tu peux regarder quelle est la quantité de swap disponible, si tu es à 0 c’est que ta partition swap ne fonctionne pas.

----------

